# Taking a TV from UK



## paulrb (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm relocating from UK to HK in August. I can ship whatever I want ( within reason) so was wondering about my TV. Is a 2015 UK HD /Digital TV going to be compatible with HK TV services, or is there any benefit to buying one when I get there? Cost isn't a concern, just which will work best with whatever HK has to offer. I guess I'll mostly be trying to stream internet content and trying to get UK TV and Sport. Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

paulrb said:


> I'm relocating from UK to HK in August. I can ship whatever I want ( within reason) so was wondering about my TV. Is a 2015 UK HD /Digital TV going to be compatible with HK TV services, or is there any benefit to buying one when I get there? Cost isn't a concern, just which will work best with whatever HK has to offer. I guess I'll mostly be trying to stream internet content and trying to get UK TV and Sport. Thanks


Howdy,

I'm in the Philippines so can't be too much help with HK. Had a thought though; you might try to find the names of the larger home appliance stores there and check their websites on prices etc.
HK is a rather expensive place so perhaps buying new might cost a bit but then there is no chance of breakage in shipping.

The Hong Kong page is kind of quiet but hopefully you'll get more solid info from others.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

paulrb said:


> I'm relocating from UK to HK in August. I can ship whatever I want ( within reason) so was wondering about my TV. Is a 2015 UK HD /Digital TV going to be compatible with HK TV services, or is there any benefit to buying one when I get there? Cost isn't a concern, just which will work best with whatever HK has to offer. I guess I'll mostly be trying to stream internet content and trying to get UK TV and Sport. Thanks


We used to live in Hk, and shipped all our furniture, including electrical appliance to HK.
I can assure you your Telly will be compatible, although you will probably have to subscribe to something like 'now TV', we had a lot of English speaking channels, many sports channel etc. all electrical appliance have three pin plugs like in the UK.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

now TV
An overview of the company we used for TV, I think they are part of PCCW


----------



## Kim3kids (May 20, 2016)

You can definitely can, my friends did the same


----------

